# New Holland BW28 and BW38 Self-Propelled Automatic Bale Wagons



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Where were these machines when I was growing up and getting hay bales up off the fields and stacking the bales by hand???   Definitely sounds like a back saver. 

New Holland BW28 and BW38 Self-Propelled Automatic Bale Wagons


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

But you wouldnt have become so brawny and got all of the chicks with small arms and a weak back right Chief? 

:duh:


----------



## fpkelly (Sep 19, 2004)

Haha, depends how old you are. They've been out since the '70s. They're nice until they break and then you're staring at a few thousand bales waiting to be picked up by hand. Was restacking the front layer on the 3rd table this summer after the front tier fell forward, stuck one of the retaining hooks on top about an inch into my foreman, later stabbed myself just under the ribs on the pickup, needless to say I hate it and roundbaled as much of 2nd cutting as I could.


----------

